# Bloody BT



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

I am getting very pi$$ed off with the pop ups on the forum for BT Broadband.

I WANT BROADBAND!

BT can't supply it. I live in a well built up area with a high percentage of family households. Prime area for BT, but I suppose that's not good enough for BT.


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

We have the same problem aswell


----------



## bigsigh (Jul 16, 2002)

You are sooo lucky

I live in a built up area

The local exchange supports ADSL

BUT I live more than 5k from the exchange - so I have to move house if I want to get ADSL.


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Maybe I'm wrong, but I thought that some companies can provide broadband service by using radsl (?), this allows for a greater distance between you and the exchange.... 5.5km IIRC

Check out http://www.broadband-help.com they shpuld be able to tell you who supplies an radsl service.



> You are sooo lucky
> 
> I live in a built up area
> 
> ...


----------



## KevinST (May 6, 2002)

All DSL (provided by BT) in the UK is RADSL - "Rate Adaptive DSL".
The limitation on the line length is to do with the signal noise and strength. The linger the wires, the quality of the wires and if the wires are copper or aluminium, all affect the signal strength.
BT say that anything over 5.5Km won't work - not strictly true, but it's what they stand by. It's also possible that the cable length could be 2Km and the noise could be so bad the test would still fail.
IIRC the limit at the moment is 66db (from memory so could be wrong)... there is talk that the limit will be raised by a couple of db in the future... that should halp with the 5.5km cable length... but still does not guarantee a connection.

Incidentally, when my install was done I was 0.5db over... it worked perfectly but they refused to allow me to connect - fortunatly for me it was back in the times of engineer installations and I had bribed the engineer with lots of tea and biscuits... he played around with different pairs of wires and got it working @ 0.5db under the limit


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

Is there any way to turn the bloody pop up off. I have 6 IE sessions. % advertising Broadband!!


----------



## racer (Feb 3, 2003)

Come on them own up, who is getting paid by BT? How much are they paying for the privelige of winding us lot up 50 times a night????

Since I'm in the flame room, 'Fuck off BT, leave me alone, I'm with NTL!!'


----------



## Antwerpman (Nov 4, 2002)

ADSL ROCKS!!!!

I got it when I moved here to Belgium, 10Mbps, no more debating about if I click on a movie link or not. Love it and wouldn't be without it now

Bummer for all you guys who cant get it!! Dont some of the Satelite companies offer high speed links - I know that they were just starting to in Botswana when I left (not too many exchanges out there)


----------



## racer (Feb 3, 2003)

The pop ups seem to have stopped, was it something I said?


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

> The pop ups seem to have stopped, was it something I said? Â


I don't know but thank you for saying it!!! [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## vagman (Sep 6, 2002)

You can't turn on the TV without seeing an advert for BT Broadband and encouraging us to sign up. :-/

Well I would you stupid pricks, if you made it available from my local exchange.  

If I really, really wanted it badly, I could get Telewest who are always badgering me, but given that they are shite I have declined their kind offer. ;D


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

You and me both Mr Vagman - we do have electricity, mains water and a phone line (that runs in a cable overground!) but we have a septic tank and oil fired heating. Yet BT are bombarding us with adverts for Broadband! I would love to take them up on their offer but when you phone them to talk about it, it is not an option. If that is the case, don't fucking keep telling me about it!!!


----------

